# Seasonic S12G 450 W



## crmaris (Mar 17, 2014)

Seasonic is one of the best PSU OEMs and has lately been trying to improve its presence in the mainstream and lower-end segments by releasing affordable products. Today, we will evaluate the S12G 450 W which is essentially a G series PSU without modular cables.

*Show full review*


----------



## jabbadap (Apr 4, 2014)

Good to see that Seasonic didn't cheap out those secondary side caps, has been a depressing trend now a days.

Wonder if xfx TS -series is this platform, any changes to see it reviewed(Yeah I know there's no 450W version, yet)?


----------



## crmaris (Apr 4, 2014)

jabbadap said:


> Good to see that Seasonic didn't cheap out those secondary side caps, has been a depressing trend now a days.
> 
> Wonder if xfx TS -series is this platform, any changes to see it reviewed(Yeah I know there's no 450W version, yet)?



They will send me one unit for review but I don't remember which one


----------

